# Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)



## Tbert (5 Juni 2007)

Achtung neue Masche!

Anfang Mai wurde ich angerufen. Eine Computerstimme sagte sinngemäß Folgendes - Wir schenken Ihnen Schmuck. Die einzigen Kosten sind eine "Servicepauschale" von 14,95 €. Wenn Sie damit einverstanden sind, drücken Sie die 1. 

In der Erwartung, dass die Adresse von mir abgefragt wird, und ich den "Gegenüber" zur Rede stellen könne, drückte ich die 1 auf meinem Telefon.
Die Computerstimme antwortete lediglich - Bitte beobachten Sie in den nächsten Tagen Ihre Post - und legte auf - Keine Abfrage der Adresse - Kein Call Center, sondern Funkstille.

Ca. 3 Wochen später erhielt ich ein Kuvert mit einigem wertlosen Plastikschmuck und dem Hinweis, dass die "Servicepauschale" bereits telefonisch bezahlt wurde. 

Auf meiner Telefonrechnung fand ich tatsächlich ein Inkasso für das Anrufen der Nummer 0900 3558687. 

Wie kann es sein, dass ich angerufen werde und dann meine Telefonrechnung belastet wird, als ob ich angerufen hätte? Ich habe weder dem Anruf noch dem Inkasso via 0900er Nummer zugestimmt.

Das ist [.......]. Laut Ihrer Suchabfrage im Internet wurde die Nummer von einer 
Glücksbringer Gmbh / Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Str. 10 / 77656 Offenburg  gemietet.
Der Absender des Briefes ist eine EDM GmbH / Postfach 1122 / 

Wenn das Schule macht, kann man keinen Anruf mehr entgegen nehmen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen einer 0900er Nummer zum Opfer zu fallen.

Werde Strafanzeige erstellen. 

Gibt es jemanden, dem etwas Ähnliches passierte?

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=113715#post113715

Meldung an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit deinem Namen/Anschrift ist wichtig.
Strafanzeige? Da brauchst Du erst einen Juristen, der Dir aus dem Sachverhalt einen Betrug zimmert.

Übrigens würde ich für das Drücken der Taste 1 niemals bezahlen, sondern meine Telefonrechnung um diesen Betrag kürzen und dies dem Rechnungssteller mitteilen.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens würde ich für das Drücken der Taste 1 niemals bezahlen, sondern meine Telefonrechnung um diesen Betrag kürzen und dies dem Rechnungssteller mitteilen.



Beim Kürzen die Mehrwertsteuer nicht vergessen, die wird in der Regel erst am Ende der Rechnung aufgeschlagen und weiter gemäß § 16 Abs. 1 TKV eine technische Prüfung fordern und  deren Dokumentation, die dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist, verlangen..




> § 16   TKV
> Nachweis der Entgeltforderungen
> 
> (1) Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist.
> ...



Die Dokumentation bekommst Du nicht. Aber solange Du sie nicht bekommen hast, kannst Du die Zahlung rechtsmäßig verweigern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

[off topic]
weitere Glücksbringer gefunden:

      0900-3001127       0900-3001128       0900-3001129       0900-3001130       0900-3001131       0900-3001132       0900-3001145       0900-3001146       0900-3001147       0900-3001148       0900-3001149       0900-3001160       0900-3001161       0900-3001162       0900-3001163       0900-3001164       0900-3001165       0900-3112345       0900-3154679       0900-3161719       0900-3226610       0900-3226620       0900-3226630       0900-3226640       0900-3226650       0900-3234859       0900-3268854       0900-3268855       0900-3275689       0900-3309077       0900-3309088       0900-3309099       0900-3415263       0900-3553434       0900-3558687       0900-3748596       0900-3859697       0900-3986532

Bundesnetzagentur informieren. Ob die mehr vorhaben?


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Warten wir's ab - Popcorn-Maschine wird bereits entstaubt ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Popcorn? Ich denke da an andere Dinge






[dieser Beitrag enthält ein Bildrätsel]
[dieser Beitrag enthält Ironie]


----------



## it_rat (3 Juli 2007)

*Achtung: Aka-Akas Nummern der Glücksbringer werden benutzt!*

Eine von den von Aka-Aka geposteten Nummern der Glücksbringer fand ich heute auf einer Werbesendung der Glücksbringer GmbH, Postfach 2670,77616 Offenburg.

Es handelte sich um ein Gewinnversprechen über 60.000 (nein, nicht Euro, sondern WPKT = Wertpunkte) vom "ZSB Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen" sogar mit einem dem Bundesgeier ähnlichem Wappen im Kopf. Alles ziemlich professionell und für leichtgläubige Zeitgenossen sehr beeindruckend gemacht. Mit meinem Namen und korrekter Anschrift, von der Post gebracht - kein Flyer!

Ich müsste nur noch eben die Nummer 090 03 - 00 1164 1802 (für 1,99 €/min) anrufen, oder mich schriftlich melden (Tatsache!).

Der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit aber war der fette Hinweis (Roter Stempel und auch auf der Rückseite im Kleingedruckten) auf den §661 BGB und der Zusage, dass  damit mein Anspruch gesetzlich garantiert sei.

Natürlich geht das auch a.s.a.p. an die Netzagentur und ggf. auch an Post (wg. PF Missbrauch) und die StA Offenburg.

[ edit ]
(persönliche Daten wie Anschrift, Geburtstage und phone/handy sind mir teilweise bekannt, muss ich aber leider wegen Forums-Regeln weglassen; könnt ihr aber leicht selber rausfinden, wenn ihr unten referenzierte Threads aufmerksam lest und etwas googelt; Dank an weissbrot, federico, JohnnyBGoode u.a.)

Wie ist eigentlich die Umrechnung WPKT in Euro?
Welche Firma mag wohl dahinterstecken? Oder kann man das nicht trennen?
Glücksbringer, mcn Homburg, CMS, net telekom, MMC, mediacell direct, call base, MCD, HappyDay, Super 77 Lotto-Toto, mediacom direct oder sollte man noch weiter suchen (Malle, Ibiza, Curacao)? Und wie hängen dtms und legion damit drin? Und wie stellen sich Arcor und die Telekom dazu?
Oder wird man schon in Deutschland fündig: Ratingen/Freiligrathring 13a, Düsseldorf/Werftstr. 47 oder Grafenberger Allee 227, Kehl/Hertzstr.4, in Schutterwald oder in Krefeld/Weserstr.68?

Dafür, dass ich mich erst seit einigen Stunden mit dem Thema befasse (der Spam-Anruf, der mich in Wallung brachte, kam erst heute Mittag!), habe ich doch schon ganz schön was rausgefunden, oder?
Warum brauchen bloss unsere "offiziellen" Kripo, StA, BNetzA so lange das Offensichtliche zu erkennen?
Man könnte fast geneigt sein, die Seiten zu wechseln - scheint lukrativer und relativ risikolos zu sein, solange die Dummen und Feigen nicht aussterben.

Sorry, zum Schluss sind mir die Pferde ein wenig durchgegangen!
Aber das musste mal raus!

Damit ihr meinen Frust besser versteht, könnt ihr Euch auch mal die Threads in *antispam.de* ansehen:
Telefon-Spam / Themen "*MMC Gewinnspiel*" und "*mcn tele.com*"
Allerdings scheint mir, dass dieser Sumpf eher zu Computerbetrug gehört; Spam ist wirklich zu niedrig gegriffen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Liebe Grüße von
"u.a." 

Inhaltlich danke für die Info, ich fragte ja oben schon, was die wohl mit den Nummern vorhaben.

Was Du allerdings ausschreiben hättest können, wäre der (hier bereits erwähnte) Link zu
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15261

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179596#post179596

s.a.
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner...ump.fcgi/2007/0322/gutberaten/0002/index.html

aao

Herr ..., um Gottes Willen, antworten Sie heute noch, sonst riskieren Sie den kompletten Wert-Punkte Verlust von 30.000! Noch bevor ich Angst bekomme lese ich, dass ich keine Angst haben muss, da die Rückmeldefrist extra für mich um eine Woche verlängert wird. Da habe ich echt Glück, dass S*R* so gnädig ist. Nebenbei erfahre ich, dass man für 20.000 Punkte eine Woche ans Mittelmeer(Wert 900€) fahren kann. Das ist aber toll. Ich muss nur noch die Punkte über mein Tastentelefon freischalten. Da habe ich den Salat, mein Telefon hat gar keine Tasten. Zu gerne hätte ich die 0900330908816269 gewählt und alles mögliche freigeschaltet. Aber geht ja nicht, habe ja kein Tastentelefon. So eine Scheiße, fahre ich wohl nicht ans Mittelmeer mit meinen 30.000 Punkten. Ich kann ja mal nachfragen, ob ich für die 30.000 Punkte nicht ein Tastentelefon bekommen kann. Ach, ist da aufregend.
http://www.drschwein.de/Firmen.html

jetzt kannst Du einen Dreisatz machen:
20000=900
1=9/200
x= 9/200*x

hier: 60000=2700


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Danke für die scans!
erst einmal nur die Teilnahmebedingungen, die anderen muss ich erst anonymisieren


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

rest. Achtung: Die Durchwahl der mehrwertnummer könnte der Identifikation dienen. Daher im scan gelöscht.
Einen Namen habe ich vergessen, aber ist ein sehr häufiger Name


----------



## klappstuhl (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung: Aka-Akas Nummern der Glücksbringer werden benutzt!*



it_rat schrieb:


> Welche Firma mag wohl dahinterstecken? Oder kann man das nicht trennen?
> Glücksbringer, mcn Homburg, CMS, net telekom, MMC, mediacell direct, call base, MCD, HappyDay, Super 77 Lotto-Toto, mediacom direct oder sollte man noch weiter suchen (Malle, Ibiza, Curacao)? Und wie hängen dtms und legion damit drin?



In aller Kürze: mcn und legion sind Dienstleister, die mit den Gewinnversprechlern zusammenarbeiten bzw. gearbeitet haben. Die übrigen von dir genannten Firmen hängen alle zusammen, wobei MMC nur eine Scheinfirma und MCD (hieß mal Mediacom direct und musste wegen Klagenflut dichtgemacht werden) nicht mehr aktiv ist. Die führenden Hintermänner stehen derzeit zwar (in Offenburg) unter Anklage, machen aber anscheinend völlig ungerührt weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Tbert schrieb:


> Achtung neue Masche!
> 
> ...



Auch ich erhielt seit Mai 07 schon mehrmals Anrufe von "Glücksbringer GmbH", die ich stets mit Auflegen bei der Aufforderung, die "1" zu wählen kommentarlos beendete- offensichtlich, ohne die Anrufer zu ermüden: Am 18.07.07 erhielt ich einen "Aufforderungs-Schein WPKT/07 zur Anforderung Ihres Gewinnes" (datiert Freitag, 13.07.07) als "letzte Aufforderung", innerhalb von 10 Tagen nach Erhalt meiner garantierten Preis anzufordern . Darin war auf der Rückseite in den besonders gut leserlichen, weil blass und in Großbuchstaben gedruckten,Teilnahmebedingungen auch die Adresse für eine evtl. Reaktion auf dem Postweg angegeben: Postfach 2870, 77616 Offenburg. Die Möglichkeit, den zu überschaubarem Preis nutzbaren Postweg zu wählen, ist ja schon fast seriös, ebenso die klare Angabe, dass das Gewinnspiel zur Gewinnung neuer Kuindenadressen für (ungenannte) Auftraggeber veranstaltet wird. Der rechtlich garantierte Gewinn lautet jedoch - und das mehrmals und auf 2 verschiedenen Blättern- "26.750" (ohne Dimension - Punkte, Euro, Rappen, Yen, Ban oä.). 
Spätestens da interessierte mich die Sache so, daß ich im Internet auf Suche ging und nun in diesem Forum landete. Ich fand mich aber auch auf einer anderen äußerst empfehlenswerten Website wieder: http://www.vzhh.de (Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg). Dort wird in einem Beitrag "Gewinnspiele - Schluss mit dem Spuk" auf eine lange "schwarze Liste" hingewiesen ("Gewinnspiele - Liste der unseriösen Firmen"), in der die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg fast 400 Firmen in schöner alphabetischer Ordnung mit Namen und Anschrift, Beginn der Aktivität und Gründen für die Bewertung als "unseriös" zusammengetragen hat. 
Wie erwartet, gehört auch "Glücksbringer GmbH" dazu - nur die Postfach-Nr. ist dort anders: "2670" (in der mir vorliegenden Unterlage steht "2870").
Ich werde nun die Unterlagen wegschmeißen - mit Bedauern, weil ich gerne den "Glücksbringern" noch einige Zusatzkosten verursacht hätte.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

ich habe auch einen solchen Brief der Glücksbringer GmbH bekommen, dass ich 30.000€ gewonnen habe  und soll jetzt eine 0900 er Nummer anrufen!
Soll ich da besser die Hände von lassen, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

[ironie]auf 30000 Euro verzichten? Wieso?[/ironie]
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=113


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe auch einen solchen Brief der Glücksbringer GmbH bekommen, dass ich 30.000€ gewonnen habe  und soll jetzt eine 0900 er Nummer anrufen!
> Soll ich da besser die Hände von lassen, oder?



Ich glaube die Frage, ob Sie die Finger davon lassen sollen oder nicht,können Sie sich selbst 
beantworten, in dem Sie alle Threads lesen, da kommt die Antwort von ganz allein.
MfG R.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ich habe auch derartige Post von der Glücksbringer GmbH bekommen - mit letzter Aufforderung und Fristverlängerung um 1 Woche zur Gewinneinlösung.

Da ich von Natur aus solchen Dingen skeptisch gegenüber stehe habe ich auch erstmal hier recherchiert und meine Ahnung wurde bestätigt: Das ist mal wieder der reinste Nepp!!
Stutzig machten mich folgende Dinge:
1. Wird zwar in dem Schreiben immer wieder von "30.000" gesprochen, aber von EURO-Angaben oder dergleichen fehlt jede Spur - es könnten also auch 30.000 Sandkörner sein....
2. Keine Angaben des Veranstalters - weder eine Adresse, noch ein Name oder eine Internet-Adresse

All das macht nicht gerade einen seriösen Eindruck und wer dennoch die 0900-Nummer für 1,99 Euros anruft, dem ist wohl nicht zu helfen ...
Wie gesagt, von 30.000 EUROS spricht dort niemand!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo,
auch ich habe dieses Schreiben bekommen. Wenn man sich das Schreiben durchliest wird man feststellen das es sich nicht um 30000 € handelt sondern um 30000 Punkte. Zitat:" Bitte schalten Sie Ihre 30000 Punkte über Ihr Tastentelefon frei. Gewinnfreischaltungs - Telefonnummer 0 90 03 -****** ."

Laut Beispiel im Brief kann man angeblich  für 20000 Punkte unter vielen Gewinnern eine Reise für 2 Personen auswählen. 

100 % tige Verarsche!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Wenn alle an die ein Gewinnschreiben der Millionenvergabe von der Glücksbringer GmbH erhalten haben und dann hoffen Geld zu gewinnen, eher wird das Wasser den Berg hoch laufen.
An alle die es nicht lassen können die teure 0900er Nummer anzurufen, denen wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub.
Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Neue Masche
von von Geld ist keine Rede nur Punkte sind gemeind.
Wenn Sie eine Zettel nehmen können Sie Ihre Punkte selber machen und von wegen meine Telefonnummer ist uns nicht bekannt ich stehe mit mehreren Telefonnummern im Telefonbuch.
Clever gemacht das ganze Kompliment an die Erfinder, mit dieser neuen Masche es werden bestimmt viele Dumme jeden morgen aufstehen und ins Netz gehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Die gleiche Masche !!! Nur habe ich 26750 ??? (vermtluch faule Eier ) gewonnen. Bin nicht auf die 09003 hereingefallen, weil ich so viele Beispiele kenne, fast täglich gewinne ich, ohne mich beteiligt zu haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Danke, jetzt im nachhinein fällt mir auch auf das nirgends was von Euro steht ^^ Hab auch 26750 (nichts) gewonnen! und sollte mich auch unter einer 09003 Telefonnummer melden! Bin froh das ich Inet habe und das man sowas schnell aufdecken kann! Danke!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Auch ich erhielt am 06.09.2007 einen solchen Brief, daß ein Scheck in Höhe von 26.750,00 Euro zur Bearbeitung vorliegt bzw. dieser Scheck durch Auslösen eines Anrufes, natürlich der nachfolgenden Nr.: 09003/2266503112 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!dann auf einem SONDERKONTO zur Verfügung steht!! Solchen [......] müßte man das Handwerk legen!! Ein Glück, dass es das Internet gibt!! Beste unbekannte Grüße aus Berlin!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## blowfish (7 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch ich erhielt am 06.09.2007 einen solchen Brief, daß ein Scheck in Höhe von 26.750,00 Euro zur Bearbeitung vorliegt



Ich glaube kaum, dass dort Euro stand. Man bildet sich so etwas schnell ein wenn so eine Zahl dort steht und noch Gewinn:scherzkeks:


----------



## Hinterwäldler (19 September 2007)

*Juchu, auch ich habe gewonnen*

Auch ich erhalte aus dem Pool der Glücksbringer *GmbH* einen Scheck über 26.750!!
Vor mir hat eine Frau Brauner einen Scheck über 15.000 erhalten und er wurde ihr zugestellt.
Ich besitze sogar die Kontrollnummer 5722 und die Kundennummer 34899. 

Auch die Rechtsbelehrung: *Ausschüttung des Gewinnes rechtlich garantiert (BGB §661)* ist vorhanden

Ich lese ein paar Zeilen weiter unten wörtlich und "handschriftlich":
_Ein Wert-Punkte Betrag von 20.000 garantiert Ihnen einen Sachpreis z.B. im Wert von 870,- € (achthundertsiebzig Euro) zu erhalten._​Ein Deutsch haben die Leute!?!? Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller statt mit dummen Sprüchen um sich zu werfen, ein paar VHS-Kurse zu belegen.

Ich soll mich nur beeilen mit meinem Anruf bei 0 90 03 - 22 6630 34899 und schwupp hätte ich die Mäuse. Ganz unten steht da noch für sehschwache Leute kaum zu erkennen: _1.99 €/Min aus d. dt. Festnetz_ 

Des Anstandes halber gibt es sogar sowas ähnliches wie eine AGB. Darin stehen Dinge, die ich nicht verstehe. Darum werde ich meine Gewinnbenachrichtigung einfach ignorieren und empfehle es jedem gleich zu tun. Leuts, welch annehmen, das durch meine Absage ihre Gewinnchancen steigen wünsche ich viel Freude beim Ausgeben des so leicht erhaltenen Geldes.

----------------------------------

Aus gegebenem Anlass:

Rechtschreibung ist Spiegelbild der Achtung vor dem Menschen, dem wir schriftlich etwas mitteilen. Anderseits ist sie das Ergebnis einer verfehlten und katastrophalen Bildungspolitik des Staates, in welchem Besitz und Einkommen das Schulsystem bestimmen. Diese Politik äußert sich in ihrer jetzigen Phase darin, dass von Menschen ohne eigenem Einkommen eine Studiengebühr verlangt wird und statt die Bildung der eigenen Jugend aus Steuergeldern zu finanzieren, viel lieber gebildete Menschen aus anderen Ländern angeworben werden. Damit werden Kinder aus sozial schwachen Familien von der Bildung ausgegrenzt.

Wenn wir heute erfahren, dass 5 Mio. Deutsche nicht richtig lesen und schreiben können, so ist dies das Ergebnis der Politik mehrheitlich gewählter deutscher Regierungen und Parlamente über einen historisch längeren Zeitraum hinweg. Trotz allem sollte bei Feststellung einer solchen Behinderung uns erlaubt bleiben, statt sie zu übersehen den Betroffenen zu sagen, welche Mittel und Hilfsmittel sie besitzen, um die Auswirkungen ihrer Behinderung zu minimieren und zu überwinden.


----------



## klappstuhl (19 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Die genannte Rufnummer ist (natürlich) wieder einmal eine der Dtms aus Mainz. Der "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle e.V." (FST) hatte der Dtms (FST - Mitglied!) übrigens schon 2002 schriftlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass die Gewinnbenachrichtigungen nicht mit den Statuten des FST übereinstimmen, weil der Empfänger über den Inhalt der beworbenen Dienste getäuscht wird. 

Bei Dtms hat man das anscheinend immer noch nicht verinnerlicht. Beim FST, dieser ganz und gar "selbstlosen" Interessenvereinigung der Tele-Branche, übrigens anscheinend auch nicht! Oder wie ist es wohl zu erklären, dass Dtms ungestraft behaupten durfte, "die entsprechenden Rufnummern wurden auch formalrechtlich und unter FST - Gesichtspunkten ordnungsgemäß betrieben"?

Reaktion beim FST: Praktisch keine. Irgend welche Sanktionen, Maßnahmen, Ermahnungen in Richtung Dtms? Sind keine bekannt geworden.

Der FST (Motto: "Selbstkontrolle statt Schärfe des Gesetzes"), bzw. seine Geschäftsführerin kommt arg ins Stammeln, wenn sie im direkten Gespräch auf die vermeintlichen Maßnahmen der Selbstkontolle, die diese Organisation angeblich gegenüber ihren Mitgliedsfirmen ausübt, angesprochen wird. Viel scheint da ernsthaft nicht vorgesehen zu sein. 

Wem es dagegen ernst ist mit seinem Ärger über den fortgesetzten Schwindel, der schickt seine Beschwerde an den FST verbunden mit einer Aufforderung zur Stellungnahmen oder besser noch gleich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz (Ernst - Ludwig - Str. 7, 55116 Mainz). Unbedingt die "Kundennummer" angeben (3330 Js 026798/06).


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Auch ich habe heute so einen Gewinnbrief über 26.750 ???€, Cent oder Gummibären
erhalten. Zum Glück habe ich dieses Forum gefunden. Danke für die Warnungen.
Schade, daß man diesen Leuten nicht  in irgendeiner Form Kosten verursachen kann.
Gruß Takonomo


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo mir ist heute auch so etwas passiert,was soll ich jetzt tun mir wurde ein Brief zu gesandt das ich Gewonnen hätte und zwar 26.750 Wertpunkten?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun mir wurde ein Brief zu gesandt das ich Gewonnen hätte und zwar 26.750 Wertpunkten?


zum  nächsten Kiosk gehen, Gummibären dafür eintauschen


----------



## Hinterwäldler (28 September 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo mir ist heute auch so etwas passiert,was soll ich jetzt tun mir wurde ein Brief zu gesandt das ich Gewonnen hätte und zwar 26.750 Wertpunkten?


Möglicherweise ist es Haarwuchsmittel. Einfach mal in die Haare schmieren :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

ach ja,
ich habe auch einen Gewinn von 26.750? erhalten.
jetzt wollte ich die 09003-00116410331 anrufen,
leider hatte ich vergessen, daß bei mir die 0900 gesperrt ist.
war wohl nichts!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW:  (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ich hab heute auch sonen Brief bekommen in dem ich 26.750 WP gewonnen habe. Sollte mich unter der Nummer 0900-32266104380 melden... sind die Nummern nicht etwas sehr lang?
Kann man nichts gegen diese Betrüger tun? Der Offizielle Gewinn-Juror war angeblich ein "Stefan Clausen". Da müssten sich echt mal die von Pro 7 mit ihrem Fass ohne Boden drannklemmen ^^
Hoffe die ham irgendwann noch nen böses erwachen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ich habe am 24.10.2007 auch von Glücksbringer GmbH ein Brief bekommen mit Gewinnschein 26.750 EURO... ich habe angerufen... aber zum Gluck diese Nummer Tel: 0900 300 1129 16486 nicht vergeben... dann habe ich auch Bestätigungstext-Rückmeldung Brief geschickt nach Glücksbringer GmbH - Postfach 2670 - 77616 Offenburg, aber habe keine Antwort bekommen... 
was ist los? Was soll das? wer brauch das? 
Werde Strafanzeige erstellen.


----------



## blowfish (1 November 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mit Gewinnschein 26.750 EURO... ich habe angerufen...



Ich glaube nicht, dass dort EURO oder das Zeichen € gestanden hat. Ansonsten hattest du Glück, dass du telefonisch nicht durchkamst.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Coool!  Ich habe auch eine Betrag von 24.350 gewonnen!!
Ich habe die Einheit leider nicht finden können. 
Irgendwie hab ich auch leine Lust die 0900 3001128xxx Rufnummer anzurufen.
Warum schickt mit die Glücksbesorger-AGmbH & Co.Kg GdR nicht sofort den Scheck mit den 24350 zu. 
Meine Adresse ist ja offensichtlich bekannt...  
Aber vielleicht ist der Scheck mit so vielen Einheitslosen Ziffern viel zu dick um ihn mit einem Versandunternehmen oder eriner Spedition zu versenden.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Die Firma "Glücksbringer GmbH", die nur unter einer Postfachadresse existiert, wechselt ihren Sitz sehr häufig. 

Ich hab mir "den Spass" mal erlaubt und angerufen, obwohl ja auf der Mitteilung ganz klar steht, dass die Minute 1,99 € im deutschen Festnetz kostet. In einem Computerdialog mit verschiedenen Stimmen(Personen) wird alles, aber auch wirklich alles, was auf der angeblichen Gewinnmitteilung steht abgefragt und vorgelesen. Mit einer Ansage:
"Sie können uns jetzt noch etwas mitteilen" endet das "Gespräch" nach etwa 20 Minuten.
Und das war es dann auch schon.

Die Telefonkosten von 41,803 Euro werden bei der folgenden Telefonrechnung von der Firma dtms (z.Hd. nexnet.de) kassiert.

Da es sich hier offensichtlich um einen Betrug (Mitteilung über einen zustehenden Sachgewinn unter Hinweis auf das BGB und Inkasso für eine betrügerisch handelnde Firma) handelt, werde ich beide Firmen wegen Betruges anzeigen und bedanke mich auch bei "klappstuhl" über seinen Hinweis auf die Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz.

hinteraner


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

20.11.2007 Heute erhielt ich von der "Glücksbringer GmbH" Postfach 2870, 77616 Offenburg ein Schreiben mit der Überschrift ENDERGEBNISSE MILLIONEN-VERGABE, in welchem steht, dass ich einen Scheck über 26.750!! gewonnen habe. Es wird in dem Schreiben freigestellt, entweder die Telefonnummer 09003-22663017360 anzurufen oder sich schriftlich unter Angabe diverser auf dem Aufforderungsschein vermerkter Nummern unter obiger Adresse zu melden.
Bei der Suche im Internet stieß ich auf Ihre Seite und bin froh, dass meine anfängliche Skepsis gegenüber dieser Firma so deutlich bestätigt wurde.
Also etwas mehr Papiermüll!!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da es sich hier offensichtlich um einen Betrug (Mitteilung über einen zustehenden Sachgewinn unter Hinweis auf das BGB und Inkasso für eine betrügerisch handelnde Firma) handelt, werde ich beide Firmen wegen Betruges anzeigen und bedanke mich auch bei "klappstuhl" über seinen Hinweis auf die Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz.
> 
> hinteraner


dann wäre Berichterstattung hier als angemeldeter User nett


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Heute bekam auch ich eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung von den "Glücksbringern" über einen Gewinn von, jetzt ratet mal.... genau 26.750...  Eiern?!
Mein erster Gedanke war die letzte Ziehung der Lottozahlen, mit der Hoffnung auf einen Gewinn! Haha!
Mein zweiter Gedanke war, wann ich wohl an einer Verlosung bei den Glücksbringern mitgemacht haben könnte! Ohne Ergebnis.
Mein dritter Gedanke führte mich auf diese Seite! Zum Glück!
Ich bin ein Freund der Briefpost und hätte auch diesen Weg gewählt bevor ich überhaupt auf den Gedanken gekommen wäre die Fett gedruckte 09003-..... mit Gebührenhinweis zu wählen.
Ein netter Versuch die Nummer einfach mit einer Ziffer zu verlängern, stimmts?
Das Resultat ist aber immer gleich, hohe Telefonrechnung und dann der ganze Ärger danach!
Also, Finger weg und weiter 6 aus 49 tippen!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Moin,

wir haben in den vergangenen Wochen dreimal von der Firma Glücksbringer GmbH eine Gewinnzusage bekommen. Auf die erste haben wir telefonisch reagiert - und dabei wird im Verlauf von etwas über 20 Minuten alles vorgelesen, was auf der Gewinnmitteilung steht.

Nach dem Telefonat (Kosten weit über 40 Euro) hört man nichts mehr von der Firma. Nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung haben wir sowohl die Firma Glücksbringer als auch die Eintreiber der Telefongebühren nexnet und dmts per Einschreiben zur Rückzahlung wegen Betruges aufgefordert. - Wie zu erwarten zwar mit Antwort (schriftlich bzw. telefonisch) aber mit Ablehnung unserer Forderung. 

Inzwischen haben wir gegen die beteiligten Firmen eine Betrugsanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft  in 77654 Offenburg eingereicht, die unter dem Aktenzeichen [x]/07 bearbeitet wird.

Also Leute, tut Euch und allen anderen etwas Gutes, schreibt an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Offenburg Anzeigen gegen die Firma Glücksbringer und verweist auf das Aktenzeichen.

Vielleicht gelingt es ja irgendwann. diesen Leuten das Handwerk (Abzocken durch Telefongebühren) zu legen. Ich schreibe wieder, wenn ich Neues über das Verfahren höre.

hanspeterj


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur! (Mit Namen, Anschrift und Vorgangsbeschreibung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de ). Welche 0900 wurde beworben? Wenn die BnetzA ein "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" verhängen würde, wäre die Rechnung hinfällig. Ich weiß auswendig nicht, ob bei den letzten R- und I-verboten "Glücksbringer" dabei war. Welche 0900 war es denn?


----------



## happyDJ (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Habe heute Post bekommen! Wie schön! 

Gleiche Summe: 26.750
Neue Nummer: 0900-377002060128

Hab noch nicht angerufen, wurde also noch nicht direkt geschädigt. Kann ich trotzdem irgendwen irgendwo unterstützen?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



> Kann ich trotzdem irgendwen irgendwo unterstützen?


Steht über Deinem Posting.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Steht über Deinem Posting.


[ironie]ich habe da leider nichts entdecken können über seinem Posting, was man noch tun könnte. Spontan fiele mir da folgendes ein: 





> Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur! (Mit Namen, Anschrift und Vorgangsbeschreibung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de ). Welche 0900 wurde beworben? Wenn die BnetzA ein "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" verhängen würde, wäre die Rechnung hinfällig. Ich weiß auswendig nicht, ob bei den letzten R- und I-verboten "Glücksbringer" dabei war. Welche 0900 war es denn?



ok, das steht jetzt _unter Deinem_ posting und wird daher wohl auch nicht gefunden werden. Aber ich versuch's trotzdem weiter [/ironie]


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Heute wurde ich von unserer Telefonrechnung überrascht, die nämlich knapp 50 € höher ausfiel als gewöhnlich. Meine Eltern (um die 70) gestanden mir, dass sie nach der dritten Glücksbringer-Nachricht schwach geworden sind, da ja die Auszahlung von 60 000 € kurz bevor stehen sollte. Angesichts dieser Geldschwemme ließen sie sich von den durchaus korrekt angegebenen Telefongebühren nicht abschrecken. Mein Vater hörte sich mehr als 20 Minuten lang gequirlte Sch..... auf dem Telefon an (Ich hab ihm angedroht, ihn entmündigen zu lassen!). Gottseidank lassen wir unsere Telefongebühren abbuchen, so dass ich den Betrag zunächst zurückholen und dann monieren werde. Ich werde den Herrschaften anheim stellen, zu klagen. Hinter der "60 000" stand natürlich keine Maß- (bzw. Geld-)einheit. Es könnten auch Nachttöpfe gewesen sein.............Ich bin entsetzt darüber, dass meine Eltern so dämlich sind. Passt auf Eure Mumien auf!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ich bin entsetzt über deine Haltung und Ausdrucksweise bezüglich deiner Eltern.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

hab heut auch post von denen bekommen...na wo ich nicht mitgespielt habe...dann die teuren nummern seh...da reagiere ich gar nicht drauf.....und zu verschenken hat ja anscheinend auch leider niemand seine kohle....ritsch-ratsch...ab in den papierkorb
grüße
timmi


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Meine mutter hat gestern schon den dritten oder vierten brief bekommen. Diesmal einen gewinn von 22500. 
Dort steht zwar "Betrifft: Wert-Punkte Ausschüttung I. Quartal 2008", aber angesprochen wird auch auf die "Wert-Punkte Vergabe, IV. Quartal 2007". 



> Seehr geerhte Frau XXX,
> 
> nein, das gibt es doch gar nicht! Das kann ich einfach nicht glauben! So etwas habe ich in meiner Rechtsabteilung noch nie erlebt. Ich betone: noch nie! Und Sie können mir glauben, als Vielbeschäftigter [] erlebt man doch so einiges.
> 
> ...



Den roten text hab ich hinzugefügt, da er wohl beim Schreiben vergessen wurde ^^
Das unterstrichene war im Schreiben genau so unterstrichen.

Als telefonnummer ist die 0900- 300 114 8430 angegeben.
Die letzten Schreiben habe ich leider nichtmehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [off topic]
> weitere Glücksbringer gefunden:
> 
> 0900-3001127       0900-3001128       0900-3001129       0900-3001130       0900-3001131       0900-3001132       0900-3001145       0900-3001146       0900-3001147       0900-3001148       0900-3001149       0900-3001160       0900-3001161       0900-3001162       0900-3001163       0900-3001164       0900-3001165       0900-3112345       0900-3154679       0900-3161719       0900-3226610       0900-3226620       0900-3226630       0900-3226640       0900-3226650       0900-3234859       0900-3268854       0900-3268855       0900-3275689       0900-3309077       0900-3309088       0900-3309099       0900-3415263       0900-3553434       0900-3558687       0900-3748596       0900-3859697       0900-3986532
> ...



Neue Tel.Nr. 09003-001164416 Gewinnfreischaltungsnr. vom 27.01.2008


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Neue Tel.Nr. 09003-001164416 Gewinnfreischaltungsnr. vom 27.01.2008


wenn diese Leute jetzt auch noch ihre Nummern in Tausender unterteilen, langt es denen ja bis übernächstes Jahr. Gegenwehr seitens der Bundesnetzagentur ist ja nicht zu erkennen...
Trotzdem natürlich: melden, melden, melden,... Sonst kommt Oberregulierer "Colt Kurthy" noch auf die Idee, das der mangelnden Effektivität geschuldete sinkende Beschwerdeaufkommen als Erfolg der BNetzA aiuszugeben. Die Welt so sehen, wie man sie haben will gehört ja offenbar zu den Dingen, die man dort besser kann als anderes.

oder, um es kurz zu sagen: *GRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Und hier noch eine Nr. vom 24.01.2008 - 0900-37700163883 (Gewinn 26750)


----------



## Gewinner (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Heute bei mir:

ENDERGEBNISSE <<MILLIONEN-VERGABE>>

Herr xxx hat gewonnen! Gewinner 26. 750
ist die Summe, die bestätigt wurde

bla bla bla .... wie bei allen hier im Forum.

anfordern unter: 09003- 0011477486

lt. Bundesnetzagentur gehört die Nr. der:  

Glücks-Bringer
Verlagsgesellschaft mbh
Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Str.10
77656 Offenburg

Ich werde meine Gewinnbenachrichtigung in Schnipseln und unfrei zurücksenden!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

ich denke der hund liegt vor allem detail begraben, oder so 

folgende formulierung: "Ein Wertpunktebetrag von 20.000 garantiert ihnen einen Sachpreis ..." (bis hier is die Sache vermutlich einklagbar) ... "zb. im Wert von 870,- € zu erhalten!" (ab hier sollte man sich die frage Stellen, ob dieser Sachpreis genauso auch einen Wert 0,19 € haben könnte, was die Formulierung durchaus offen läßt.

lg, hund (begraben)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Die Glücksbringer-Verlag GmbH verteilt Wertpunkte, die mittels eines Prämien-Journals mit über 80 Prämien eingelöst werden können. Registrieren kann man die Wertpunkte telefonisch oder schriftlich (per Postkarte, Kosten 0,50€). Tausende der Teilnehmer finden die Adresse auf dem Schreiben, der eine Chat-Teilnehmer offensichtlich nicht. Ein Beispiel einer Prämie für 20.000 Wertpunkte ist eine einwöchige Flugreise incl. Halbpension in die Türkei (die gibt's nicht für 0,19€). Wie bei allen Punkteprogrammen kann man die Punkte nicht in Euro-Beträge umwandeln, da der Einkauf der Prämien völlig unterschiedlich ist und oft Werbemaßnahmen anderer Partner darstellen. Die genannte Adresse ist falsch. Die Glücksbringer-Verlagsgesellschaft mbH hat die Geschäftsräume in der Weingartenstr. 19b in 77654 Offenburg. Falls jemand nähere Informationen wünscht: Tel.Nr. 0781/******* (normaler Festnetzanschluß - keine 0900-Nummer). Alles klar?

_[Unautorisierte Rufnummer unkenntlich gemacht. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



> Prämien-Journals mit über 80 Prämien


Und wo bitteschön kann man das einsehen ?


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=116


> Von den folgenden Unternehmen hat die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin wegen unzulässiger Telefonwerbung eine Unterlassungserklärung erhalten oder gegen sie einen gerichtlichen Titel erwirkt (Stand 29.08.2007):
> ...
> Glücks-Bringer Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
> Weingartenstraße 19 B
> 77652 Offenburg


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Glücksbringer-Verlag GmbH verteilt Wertpunkte, die mittels eines Prämien-Journals mit über 80 Prämien eingelöst werden können. Registrieren kann (...)
> ... Tel.Nr. 0781/******* (normaler Festnetzanschluß - keine 0900-Nummer). Alles klar?


Wenn mir hier noch mal jemand schreiben will, dass keine gezielten Postings der Nutzlosbranche hier im Forum lanciert werden, soll er sich dieses Posting ("unregistriert" ) ansehen und stille schweigen.

Ist das peinlich!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo,

auf meiner Telefonrechnung wurde ein Betrag von 40 Euro abgebucht, weil ich 23 Minuten mit dem Glücksbringer Verlag telefoniert hätte. Dumm ist nur daß ich zu dieser Zeit nachweilich in Österreich zum Ski fahren war. Interessanterweise stimmt die von euch angegebene Adresse des Verlages nicht mit der Registrierer der Nummer überein. Es handelt sich um die Glücks-Bringer Verlagsgesellschaft mbH, Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Str. 10 in 77656 Offenburg. Die Rufnummer ist übrigens 09003-309077. Offensichtlich wurde hier der Standort gewechselt, damit die Verfügung die jemand erwähnte nicht mehr gültig ist.
Ich habe jetzt bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Post und Tele. eine Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch gemacht und die NUmmer gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Adresseb haben die wohl mehrere in Offenburg

http://www.firmendb.de/firmen/171451.php


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Da sieht man es wieder einmal, die wirklichen [........] werden in Deutschland garnicht
 verfolgt, dafür wäre ja der Aufwand zu hoch. Lieber nimmt man den kleinen Mann aus,
 der kann sich ja nicht wehren. Dass solche [.......] sich in Deutschland auch noch
 lohnen, sagt alles aus über unsere mehr als desolate Gesellschaft. Die depreimierende
 Feststellung : Offenbar hat niemand, der etwas dagegen tun könnte, auch nur das
 geringste Interesse, dagegen etwas zu tun.
 Na dann, gute Nacht Deutschland!

 Peter aus Frankenthal

_Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Post und Tele. eine Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch gemacht und die NUmmer gemeldet.


Die heißen mittlerweile Bundesnetzagentuzr und nehmen Beschwerden an, wenn Du Deinen Namen/Anschrift rein schreibst - eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs(versuchs) kann man dort nicht machen. Nicht einmal in Fällen, in denen sie gesetzlich verpflichtet sind, wird dort in dieser Richtung große Aktivität gezeigt. Insofern wärest Du auf Eigeninitiative angewiesen, wenn Du *strafrechtlich* gegen die Verursacher vorgehen möchtest.
*Zivilrechtlich* ist eine Beschwerde dort sinnvoll, *aber:* auch da passiert nichts von alleine. Zwar *kann* die Bundesnetzagentur ein "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" (auch rückwirkend) verhängen - aber das verhindert weder, dass Beträge *trotzdem* abgebucht werden, noch bringt es *automatisch* das Geld zurück, wenn Du nicht gerade bei einer *vorbildlich kundenfreundlichen Firma wie M-Net* Deinen Anschluß hast 

Konkret: Du müsstest selbst verfolgen, ob die entsprechende Nummer von der Bundesnetzagentur mit Maßnahmen belegt wird und dann den Betrag zurück fordern! (Oder Du holst Dir das gezahlte Geld für die Rechnung komplett zurück und überweist umgehend den Betrag ohne die 40 Euro - erklärst aber ganz genau, welcher Betrag NICHT gezahlt wird. Das würde ich nicht ohne Absprache mit meinem Telefonunternehmen machen)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer-und-mehrwertdienste/was-tun-als-opfer-von-0137-und-0900/



> Eines sei dabei nicht verschwiegen: Wenn Sie die Zahlung verweigern, müssen Sie mit erheblichem "Papierkram" und Schwierigkeiten rechnen. Die Telefongesellschaften, die bewusst oder unbewusst das Inkasso für die schwarzen Schafe der Branche übernehmen, geben sich in der Regel stur und beharren (zunächst) auf die Bezahlung der aufgelaufenen Kosten.


---



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Offenbar hat niemand, der etwas dagegen tun könnte, auch nur das geringste Interesse, dagegen etwas zu tun. Na dann, gute Nacht Deutschland!


Nöö, nicht "gute Nacht" - eher *aufwachen!*
www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## Roswitha (4 März 2008)

*Erfahrungsbericht: Glücksbringer GmbH*

Für mich als Verbraucher, bei dem eh das verbleibende Geld immer knapper wird, ist es eine Schande, dass unser (Rechts)Staat solche Gemeinheiten überhaupt zulässt, dass solche Machenschaften nicht von unserem Staat geschützt werden und immer wieder vermehrt auftretten.

Ich warne alle, auch wenn viele von sicherlich schon dort angerufen haben, es ist nur Abzocke hoch drei! Es werden so viele gejagt - doch solche [] kommen unbestraft durch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Glücksbringer GmbH*



Roswitha schrieb:


> dass solche Machenschaften nicht von unserem Staat geschützt werden


Du hast das sicher anders gemeint - aber genau das Problem erkannt


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

heute am 8.3.08 habe ich auch diese gewinnmitteilung von glücksbringer bekommen.
eine frechheit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

www.abgeordnetenwatch.de
Frage Herrn Seehofer, warum so wenig dagegen unternommen wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Eigentlich traurig zu sehen, dass die Glücksbringer GmbH (deren Schreiben heute bei mir einging) es schafft, Leute über Monate zu beschäftigen, ohne dass deren Treiben offensichtlich Einhalt geboten wird.
Da mir allerdings nur 28.000 (was auch immer) garantiert wurden, werde ich wohl mal prüfen müssen, ob das auch AGG-konform läuft - irgendwie fühle ich mich ja schon diskriminiert, wenn andere für Nichts-Tun bis zu 60.000 (was auch immer) bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Neue Tel.Nr. 09003-001164416 Gewinnfreischaltungsnr. vom 27.01.2008



DIE NUMMER IST    09003-2266501967


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo. 
Ich fasse mich kurz.
Mein Name ist Andy, bin 25 Jahre alt und wohne in dem alten Haus meiner Oma.
Auch ich habe vor 2 Tagen einen Brief von dem ZSB ( Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen ) bekommen und wir habe ja alle gelernt das man auf solche Briefe garnicht erst antworten sollte, was ich natürlich auch nicht gemacht habe.
Das witzige an der Geschichte ist, das der Brief an meine Oma adressiert war in deren Haus ich nun wohne. Es wäre ja alles evtl nicht so verdächtig wenn meine Oma nicht seit über 8 Jahren tot wäre.
Schon komisch ne?

Wollte dies nur zur Info da lassen

Lg Andy


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo ich bin Rexi 
und habe auch 60 000 !!! Gummibärchen gewonnen.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das solchen Leuten das Handwerk gelegt  wird.
Jeder verstoß gegen irgendetwas wird verfolgt, nur solche [...........] treiben ihr unwesen
immer doller und werden nicht zur rechenschaft herangezogen.
Was hier gemacht wird ist einfach [.......] weil ihnen hier 60 000 versprochen wird , aber
nicht erklärt wird was ich tatsächlich gewonnen habe. Hinter den 60 000 ???? kann sich
ein Kugelschreiber verbergen oder eine Anstecknadel von ZBS.
Sollte man jetzt die nicht ganz kostenfreie Hotline anrufen ist man 2,99€/min los und nach dem
gespräch ist man auch nicht schlauer als zuvor aber um etliche EUROS leichter, oder man hat
nochmehr ärger am Hals.
Meine Glücksbringer Duchwahl 0 90 03-001163 1*** (2,99 €/Min).
Man kann den versuch zu [........] schon aus der Telefonnummer erkennen , man kann auf den
ersten blick keine 0900 Nummer erkennen. Denn wenn man die leerzeichen und Trennstrich
weg nimmt ergibt sich daraus eine 0900 3001163 1 usw.
Also mein Ratschlag , Schmeißt sollche Post gleich in den Müll.
Auch bei Anrufen von sogenannten Callsenter nur anhören aber nie ja sagen den
Telefonabsprachen werden meißt mitgeschnitten und sind bindent.
 Am besten sofort auflegen.

_Drei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



			
				Wattestäbchenarmee schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 3 - 001163
> 
> 
> ...


...und es geht immer weiter...


----------



## airoma (14 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ich erhielt heute Post von dieser GmbH: 
Ich sollte zwecks Buchung eines Gewinnschecks in Höhe von 60.000! (nur !-Zeichen) eine  =9003-7700202886 anrufen. Die beballern einen schon den lieben langen Tag mit Telefonaten und wenn man sie wegdrückt (permanent) dann kommen eben Briefe.
Airoma


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
							0900 - 3 - 770020    09003770020  						 						 						


*Diensteanbieter:* 


							Glücks-Bringer
Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
Weingartenstr. 19b       

77656 Offenburg 						 						 						


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Tue Nov 6 07:27:12 UTC+0100 2007


----------



## Busmichi (22 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ich erhielt am heutigen Tag unter dem Decknamen ZSB Zentrum für Schechbuchungen eine Ankündigung, daß ich 60.000 gewonnen hätte. Bei mehrmaligen durchlesen, stellte ich fest, daß kein Währungsbetrag angegeben war. Ganz klein gedruckt, stand das dies eine Wert Punkte Buchung sei. Unter der Adresse Glücksbringer Gmbh, Postfach 2670,77616 Offenburg,sollte für 2,99 € pro Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetzangerufen werden.Daß diese Firma nicht sauber ist, kann man schon am Fantasienamen Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen sehen, die nicht existiert. Finger weg, uns auf keinen Fall anrufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Busmichi schrieb:


> Ich erhielt am heutigen Tag unter dem Decknamen ZSB Zentrum für Schechbuchungen eine Ankündigung, daß ich 60.000 gewonnen hätte. Bei mehrmaligen durchlesen, stellte ich fest, daß kein Währungsbetrag angegeben war. Ganz klein gedruckt, stand das dies eine Wert Punkte Buchung sei. Unter der Adresse Glücksbringer Gmbh, Postfach 2670,77616 Offenburg,sollte für 2,99 € pro Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetzangerufen werden.Daß diese Firma nicht sauber ist, kann man schon am Fantasienamen Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen sehen, die nicht existiert. Finger weg, uns auf keinen Fall anrufen!



Der Spuk geht weiter und keinen interressiert es.
Sogenannte Kontrollorgane werden höchstens von uns bezahlt.
Arbeiten tut da anscheinend keiner


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Spuk geht weiter und keinen interressiert es.
> Sogenannte Kontrollorgane werden höchstens von uns bezahlt.
> Arbeiten tut da anscheinend keiner


Wie meinen?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Fortsetzung: ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten von dem Glücksbringer-Telefonat meines Vaters berichtet. Die 51 Eu habe ich natürlich nicht bezahlt. Erwartungsgemäß kam eine höfliche Mahnung von Nexnet. Ich habe ebenso höflich zurückgefaxt (Einschreiben war mir zu teuer), dass keine Zahlung erfolgen wird, da der Gläubiger (dtms) mit Betrügern gemeinsame Sache macht (unter Verweis auf diverse Internet-Quellen). Daraufhin erhielt ich die wiederum höfliche Mitteilung, dass Nexnet die Forderung zurückgegeben hat. Man höre und staune! Natürlich lässt dtms sowas nicht auf sich sitzen; nunmehr kam ein Mahnschreiben vom Inkasso-Büro (intrium justitia). Bei der Bezeichnung muss man unwillkürlich schmunzeln. Mittlerweile lag die Gesamtforderung bei 102 Eu. Mit den Herrschaften dort habe ich nicht kommuniziert, worauf jetzt ein Anwaltschreiben eintrudelte (ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte Düsseldorf) Für die aufopferungsvolle Tätigkeit verlangt man dort natürlich auch ein bisschen, weshalb die Gesamtforderung nunmehr bei 125 Eu steht. Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass mein Vater jede Woche einen Brief aus Offenburg kriegt. Als besondere Frechheit empfinde ich es, dass einige dieser Briefe einem offiziellen Zustellungsschreiben (gelber Umschlag, wie man dies von Knöllchen kennt) verdammt ähnlich sehen. Alte Leute können da schon mal `nen Schreck kriegen! Und rufen postwendend an! Der Ton ist teilweise auch sehr rigide: "Herr X. ,wenn Sie sich nicht melden, gewinnen Sie auch nichts" (früher hieß es noch: "sehr geehrter Herr X.....") Ich sammle den Schwachsinn, falls es zum Rechtsstreit kommen sollte....


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....kam ein Mahnschreiben vom Inkasso-Büro (intrium justitia)....


Intrum ist hier schon seit ewigen Zeiten bekannt. Die machen Inkasso für alle möglichen Unternehmen, so z. B. auch für eBay. Allerdings ist deren Mahnlauf unspektakulär, die fragen eins, zwei Mal an und geben dann i. d. R. recht schnell auf.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....ADIUVO Rechtsanwälte Düsseldorf....


Die scheinen mir ein neuer Stern am Inkassofirmament zu sein, zumindest was TK- und Internetforderungen betrifft. Der "Premium-Dienstleister" ADIUVO kocht auch nur mit Wasser, sicherlich oft am Erfolg vorbei: 





			
				ADIUVO schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir haben uns auf die standardisierte Massenkreditabwicklung und Forderungsbeitreibung spezialisiert.*


Ein weiterer Kunde ist übrigens die österreichische Maxolution mit ihrem Digitalpayment.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

auch ich habe einen solchen[ edit] brief erhalten. Es ist auch hier die Rede von 60000 WPKT und wieder mal eine neue zu beachtende Nummer   090037700129458


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*Abzocker immer noch unterwegs*

Dieselbe Firma hat mich gestern angeschrieben!!! Stoppt diese [ edit] !


----------



## zammen (23 April 2008)

*weitere 0900er Nummer 2,99€/min: 09003-770012 36198*

Die Nummer gehört wieder zum "Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen" und sollte auch für 60000 Fragezeichen nicht angerufen werden. An einem bundesweiten Telefon-Gewinnspiel für solche Abzocke haben wir nicht teilgenommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

mein papa hat auch son gewinn bekommen STOP nein nicht bekommen aber post das er sogar von BGB §661 geschützt sei, der gewinn im 100% zusteht !!!tzzzz


wer stop diese leute ?? mein dad ist ja so naiv... gut das ich den Brief vor ihm in den Fingern hatte!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Nun,meine Großeltern haben auch einen Brief erhalten,in welchem steht sie hätten bei einem Telefongewinnspiel gewonnen....nur haben sie(verständlicherweise) nirgendwo teilgenommen........
Es ist allerdings nicht das erste mal dass wir so einen Brief erhalten haben(wenn auch von anderen)...............................................
allmählich nervts!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

habe heute auch so ein schreiben bekommen, was soll ich sagen aufgemacht und ab in den ofen mit dem (...) brief.
diese (...) sollte man in den (...) treten.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Heute 13.5.2008....ich habe heute die Gewinnbenachrichtigung über 60 000 erhalten. Was denn? Euros, Sandkörner?? Rückruf soll ich machen 2,99 pro Minute. Lasst euch bitte nicht veräppeln.....Post nehmen und ab zum Altpapier!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hi, man sollte meinen das die das langsam aufgeben, aber bei sinkender "Fangdichte" hilft man sich offensichtlich mit dem Anheben der Hotline´gebühren von 1,99 2007 auf jetzt 2,99€. Mein Schreiben ist auch schon vernichtet. Aber wie warnt man 80Mio. in D?

Wie bringt man solche [.......] bloß zur Strecke? Denen gehört doch das Handwerk gelegt. Ist wahrscheinlich bloß einer mit Briefkasten in Offenburg, Büro sonstwo und wohnhaft auf den Bahamas. Bei genügend Anrufern!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [off topic]
> weitere Glücksbringer gefunden:
> 
> 0900-3001127       0900-3001128       0900-3001129       0900-3001130       0900-3001131       0900-3001132       0900-3001145       0900-3001146       0900-3001147       0900-3001148       0900-3001149       0900-3001160       0900-3001161       0900-3001162       0900-3001163       0900-3001164       0900-3001165       0900-3112345       0900-3154679       0900-3161719       0900-3226610       0900-3226620       0900-3226630       0900-3226640       0900-3226650       0900-3234859       0900-3268854       0900-3268855       0900-3275689       0900-3309077       0900-3309088       0900-3309099       0900-3415263       0900-3553434       0900-3558687       0900-3748596       0900-3859697       0900-3986532
> ...


und noch eine 0900-37700207175


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: weitere 0900er Nummer 2,99€/min: 09003-770012 36198*



zammen schrieb:


> Die Nummer gehört wieder zum "Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen" und sollte auch für 60000 Fragezeichen nicht angerufen werden. An einem bundesweiten Telefon-Gewinnspiel für solche Abzocke haben wir nicht teilgenommen.



Habe heute auch Post bekommen diesmal die Abzocknummer 0900-37700207175


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hey wollte nur sagen das ich heute auch so einen Brief von diesem Verein bekommen habe mit einem gewinn von 60,000 wertpunkten. Man kann echt nur froh sein das es solche Seiten wie diese hier gibt.

Also ab in den Müll mit dem s......

mfg alisa


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo ,
hura auch ich bin heute ein Gewinner von garantiert (§661 BGB) 60000 , ist das nicht super (Ironie) 
Ich muss gestehen , ich habe auch erst ein Eurozeichen im Auge gehabt (welches nicht da ist)
da ich aber von Natur aus misstrauisch bin habe ich natürlich NICHT die "Direkt Durchwahl" 09003 - 226610 8222 angerufen !
Ich werde mir das schicke Schreiben als abschreckendes Mahnmal einrahmen .


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> hura auch ich bin heute ein Gewinner von garantiert (§661 BGB) 60000 , ist das nicht super (Ironie)
> Ich muss gestehen , ich habe auch erst ein Eurozeichen im Auge gehabt (welches nicht da ist)
> da ich aber von Natur aus misstrauisch bin habe ich natürlich NICHT die "Direkt Durchwahl" 09003 - 226610 8222 angerufen !
> Ich werde mir das schicke Schreiben als abschreckendes Mahnmal einrahmen .



habe vergessen noch zu erwähnen , dass der Preis für die Nummer mittlerweile bei stolzen 2,99 Euro/Min. angekommen ist , irre Steigerung seit Beginn diese Beiträge ...


----------



## chartbooster (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hurra, ich habe Post vom Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen bekommen.
Ich habe 60.000 Gummipunkte gewonnen weil ich erfolgreich an einem bundesweiten Telefongewinnspiel teilgenommen habe. 
Das muss wohl so eines gewesen sein in dem ich gesagt habe, dass ich kein Interesse habe und darüberhinaus bereits in der Robinsonliste bin.
Immerhin ist die Ausschüttung laut §661 BGB gesetzlich garantiert und ich brauche mir auch garkeine Gedanken zu machen weil alles seine Richtigkeit hat.
Ich muss nur noch meine Daten bestätigen und dazu die Nummer 0 90 03 - 22 6610 .... wählen. Die kostet auch nur läppige 2,99 €/MIN.

Mich hat das natürlich stutzig gemacht und ich habe nach dem Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen gegooglet. Dabei bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo!
Ich habe heute auch ein Brief bekommen:GEWINN IN HÖHE VON 60000! 
Super, jetzt kann ich Urlaub machen! 
Solche Leute sollte man [........] - dann machen sie es nicht nochmal!!!
Durchwahl war:09003-00116425

Alles Gute An Alle!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

allso pracktisch den müll eimer aufmachen und entsorgen oder bessere lösung gibt es nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

heute hab ich den brief auch bekommen bzw eig meine mutter aber ich fin es sehr unvercshämt von den leuten die einem versuchen zu verarschen tut mir leid das musste jetzt so kommen aber irgendwie haben sie wahrscheinlich keine andere arbeit als [.........] na ja ohne solche leute hätte das leben ja auch keinen sinn also leute ich sag nur eins lass euch nicht [.......].. so einfach wollen die leute geld machen aber das klappt nicht wenn wir diese nicht beachten und überhaupt nicht anrufen


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Ich habe heute auch zum ersten Mal diesen dämlichen Brief bekommen und habe dann erst einmal gegoogelt... Bei mir sind es auch 60 000! (ich dachte tatsächlich Euro im ersten Moment, wobei mir der Name "ZSB  Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen" extrem verdächtig vorkam!!) Die Nummer, die ich für 2,99 € pro Minute anrufen soll, ist die 09003-77 0016 22066. 

Ich überlege, Strafanzeige wegen vorsätzlichen Betrugs gegen die Glücksbringer GmbH zu stellen!


----------



## 4weiberhaus (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

hallo,
ich habe am freitag einen brief erhalten, dort steht drin: das ich gewonnen hätte. 60.000. aber 60.000 was??? steht nix von euro oder dolles..... . nur diese wertpunktbuchung bekommen sie bei unserem institut gutgeschrieben wenn sie innerhalb 10 tage unter der nummer 09003 0011497320 anrufen. anruf 2,99€ die minute. 
ich denke mal das ist auch son fake.

Gross untendrunter steht auch: ACHTUNG Gesetzlicher Hinweiss:
Laut §661 BGB ist bei der Abgabe eines Gewinnversprechens dieser gewinn auch zu leisten.

Aber die habn sich damit bestimmt abgesichert in dem sie nie in dem Briefv verlauten liesen was 60.000 ich bekommer??? oder?? und wenn ich da Anrufe komm ich in ne ewige warteschleifen bei der ich dann 30-40 euro blechen darf...

also lieber nicht anrufen )


----------



## 4weiberhaus (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

eigentlich hat sich die antwort eben erledigt, habe den beitrag davor gesehen ))))


----------



## Rony42 (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo,
auch ich habe heute einen Wertscheck erhalten*freuuuu*
kann man sich höchstens den Hintern mit abputzen*lach*,mehr ist er nicht wert!
Ich bin dann gleich an den Pc und siehe dachte mir doch das schon einige den gleichen Brief erhalten haben.
Aber hier sind andere Servicenummern angegeben, hier noch eine von ZSB
09003-77002134458 Kosten nur läppische 2,99€ pro Minute, was für ein Spottpreis!
Also Leute ich habe schon so einige Dinger erlebt auch im Internet wo ich mich angeblich bei irgendwelchen Seiten angemeldet haben soll, die dann horrende Summen von mir forderten, weil ich angeblich einen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen bin, was für ein Quatsch.
Ich habe ihnen einen netten Brief geschickt und erwähnt das ich meinen Rechtsanwalt schon konsultiert habe, dann war meistens Ruhe, oder ich habe gar nicht reagiert, wen nman nicht antwortet, schicken die noch ein bis 2 Briefe aber dann ist auch Schluß.
Ich finde das jetzt nur noch witzig, aber ältere Leute so auch meine Schwiegeltern, beide schon 80 die lassen sich da noch leicht erschrecken.
ich finde solchen Leuten die einen Hoffnung machen den sollte man das Handwerk legen. Wird Zeit das sowas gesetzlich verboten wird und jeder dafür in den Knast geht der sowas auch nur als Briefkastenfirma anleiert und jeder Inkassoanwalt der da mit drin hängt auch!:steinigung:

Niemand hat was zu verschenken, darum solche Briefe gehören ins Altpapier!!!!
In diesem Sinne laßt euch nicht einschüchtern
Rony42


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Tbert schrieb:


> Achtung neue Masche!


_full quote gekürzt, dafür gibt es den Link modinfo_

Danke für die Info, habe heute ebenfalls diesen Brief bekommen und nicht angerufen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Hallo
Habe gestern so einen Brief erhalten nur die Telefonnummer ist eine andere aber auch 0 90 03 - 00 1160 3653  auch 2,99 pro Minute
vom ZSB 
Danke für eure Information habe auch 60 000 gewonnen.Kein anruf getätigt.
Wenn weitere Briefe kommen schicke ich sie an den Absender zurück natürlich ohne Briefmarke, das geht, der Empfänger muß doppelt bezahlen.
Ihr hört nichts mehr von dem Absender, geht übrigens mit jedlicher nicht beliebter Werbung, nach einer Weile bekommt man keine Post mehr in der Hinsicht.

lieben Grüße Kraxelburger


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Habe auch 60.000(Wertpunkte) gewonnen.Dachte google doch mal nach Zentrum für Scheckeinreichung und fand Eure Beitrage.Unter anderem die Antwort mit den verschiedenen Nummern.Bei meinem Brief war eine Telefonnummer die in besagter Antwort nicht vorhanden war.Also eine neue Nummer , die wie folgt lautet : 090037700216305.
Also Finger weg.
Gruss Mc


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

schon erstaunlich (oder auch nicht) wielange dieser Laden schon ungestört agiert
Die schäbigen Tricks der Glücksbringer | MDR.DE


> exakt vom 20.04.*2004*
> Die schäbigen Tricks der Glücksbringer
> Hunderttausende Deutsche erhalten regelmäßig Gewinnbenachrichtigungen, obwohl sie an gar keinem Glücksspiel teilgenommen haben. Was ist dran an diesen Versprechen?


jur-abc: MCD: geht's noch harter


> 02.06.*2003*: die GLÜCKS-BRINGER Verlagsgesellschaft, Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Str. 10, Offenburg (AG Offenburg HRB 2229), bekommt einen neuen Geschäftsführer: R.H.  W. (siehe TOP PROMOTION, BARONESSE, LCV).


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
Die Welt des DrSchwein
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner...ump.fcgi/2007/0322/gutberaten/0002/index.html


----------



## vorsicht (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Busmichi schrieb:


> Ich erhielt am heutigen Tag unter dem Decknamen ZSB Zentrum für Schechbuchungen eine Ankündigung, daß ich 60.000 gewonnen hätte. Bei mehrmaligen durchlesen, stellte ich fest, daß kein Währungsbetrag angegeben war. Ganz klein gedruckt, stand das dies eine Wert Punkte Buchung sei. Unter der Adresse Glücksbringer Gmbh, Postfach 2670,77616 Offenburg,sollte für 2,99 € pro Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetzangerufen werden.Daß diese Firma nicht sauber ist, kann man schon am Fantasienamen Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen sehen, die nicht existiert. Finger weg, uns auf keinen Fall anrufen!



Auch ich bekam heute ein Schreiben. Anrufen können die nicht und wir nicht über die 0900er (0 90 03 - 00 sehr kostspielig) Rufnummer da von uns gesperrt wurde.
Von vornherein war klar, der Bundesadler schaut in die falsche Richtung und ist sehr stark gerupft.
Wertpunkte von 60.000 können 1Cent bis XXX sein. Mehr als Telefonkosten und Kontendatenabfragen wird dabei nicht rauskommen. Betrügerische Kontoabbuchungen wird der nächste schritt sein.
Daß immer wieder Personen darauf reinfallen ist klar, aber zu Verschenken hat niemand etwas.
Früher wurden wir von einer Gesellschaft mit Sitz in Luxemburg oder Belgien mit tollen Gewinnen überhäuft. Wir wären heute Millionär, wenn man es wie einige Bürger gemacht haben erfolgreich geklagt haben. Aber was will man hier einklagen? Einen Wertscheck? Wert-Punkte mit Spielgeld? 
Bis man selber einsichtig wird und sich einen Reißwolf kauft und "Schnippeldie Schnippel" waren die Gewinne futsch.
Damals machte die Telekom mit dem Verkauf der Adressen und Telefonrufnummern mit.
Jetzt haben wir Alice als Telefonanbieter und keine Telefoneintragungen tätigen lassen.
Wer uns erreichen will muß uns über eine Handynummer anrufen. Wir rufen dann bei sauberen Gesprächspartner zurück. Und das ist solchen "Zentrale für Scheckbetrug" selber zu teuer.

Also Hände weg von solchen Geschäften. Auch seriöse Glücksversprecher nur bedingt vertrauen. Alles was in Etappen anscheinend zu gewinnen gibt, Hände weg.
Im Westen kennt man schon lange solche windige Versprechen. Kaffeefahrten?
Fahrt mit, verhungern wird man nicht. Nichts vor Ort kaufen. Egal was diese Betrüger auch sagen. Ihr wollt Euch die Sache  überlegen auch wenn diese dann lt. Anbieter teurer sind.
Ihr kauft ja eh nichts . Und vorsicht bei Antworten per Mail, Eure Ident-Nr. könnten Eure Privatdaten preisgeben.(vorsicht).
Ob die Polizei ein Interesse an diese Gewinnbescheinigung von Punkten hat?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Meine Mutter hat inzwischen den zweiten Brief von der ZSB erhalten. Zufällig bei einer Unterhaltung hat sie den ersten erwähnt und dass sie 60 Euro gewonnen hat - alles gesetzlich abgesichert! Auf die Idee, dass man durch den Anruf abgezockt wird, ist sie (74 Jahre und glaubt immer noch an das Gute im Menschen) gar nicht gekommen. Erst als ich Ihr das Kleingedruckte vorgelesen habe ist ihr ein (kleines) Licht aufgegangen. Gestern hat sie dann gleich von sich aus gesagt, dass wieder ein Brief gekommen ist. Nachdem wir gerade versuchen verschiedene kostenträchtige Gewinn- und Lottospiele zu kündigen habe ich sie auf Knien gebeten nirgendwo mehr mitzumachen, weil das nur Ärger bringt. Neulich hat ein "Werbeschutz" bei ihr angerufen und gefragt, ob sie durch viele Werbeanrufe belästigt wird. Die D&S Dienstleistungen und Service GmbH wird ihr helfen die Telefonnummern in den Werbelisten zu sperren. Ein paar Tage später flattert eine Rechnung über ca. 65,-- Euro ins Haus mit Überweisungsformular - wird aber abgebucht! Habe das Ganze sofort widerrufen. Möglicherweise gibt es aber Ärger -ich weiß ja nicht, was sie denen am Telefon erzählt hat.
Aber zurück zur ZSB.
Ich würde denen auch gerne eins reinwürgen. Ist es möglich den ominösen Gewinnscheck unfrei an das darauf angegebene Postfach zurückzusenden?
LG
R.S.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe auch derartige Post von der Glücksbringer GmbH bekommen - mit letzter Aufforderung und Fristverlängerung um 1 Woche zur Gewinneinlösung.
> 
> Da ich von Natur aus solchen Dingen skeptisch gegenüber stehe habe ich auch erstmal hier recherchiert und meine Ahnung wurde bestätigt: Das ist mal wieder der reinste Nepp!!
> Stutzig machten mich folgende Dinge:
> ...



Die Gebühren sind jetzt auf 2,99€/Min A. D. Festnetz gestiegen, zumindestens in meinem Schreiben, dass ich vor 4 Tagen erhielt (Die Zeit vordert Opfer).


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Fortsetzung: im April dieses Jahres habe ich vom ersten Anwaltsschreiben i.S. Forderung Glücksbringer berichtet. Jetzt kam mal wieder ein Inkasso-Schreiben. Sinngemäß: bezahlen Sie nur 80% der Forderung, und die Sache ist  gegessen. Unterschrift: Intrium......FAIR PAY,PLEASE!  Ob die überhaupt wissen, für wen sie die Forderung eintreiben? Da wir nicht gezahlt haben, sind die vollen 127,52 € immer noch offen. Fortsetzung folgt........Es ist übrigens eine Modifizierung eingetreten: die Gewinnmitteilungen kommen nicht mehr vom "Zentrum für Scheckbuchungen" sondern vom "Gewinn-Referat Deutschland". Blassrosa unterlegt. Hallo, Herr [......]....... Wann wird der endlich eingebuchtet?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ob die überhaupt wissen, für wen sie die Forderung eintreiben?



Natürlich wissen die Inkassofirmen für wen sie die Forderungen eintreiben, aber sie wissen nicht welchen "Dienst" Du in Anspruch genommen hast. Stichwort: Datenschutz.
Selbst wenn sie wollten, wäre es nicht möglich.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Die BNA hat diese Woche 2 0900er Nummern abschalten lassen.

Leider weiss ich nicht ob das diese Fälle hier waren, aber es müssten zumindest ähnliche Fälle gewesen sein: "Sie haben gewonnen, rufen Sie uns an um Ihren Gewinn zu bekommen" war wohl die Masche.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: Als Angerufener wurde ich auf 0900er Nummer umgeleitet (Glücksbringer GmbH)*

Offenburg: Fünf Gewinnspiel-Abzocker vor Gericht - Badische-Zeitung.de


> Mit Gewinnversprechen haben sie zwei Millionen arglose Bürger über teure 0190er-Nummern geködert und dabei 25 Millionen Euro ergaunert: Jetzt stehen fünf Mitglieder der Offenburger "Gewinnspiel-Mafia" vor Gericht. 20 Verhandlungstage sind bis Juni angesetzt.


----------

